# s'encanaillent - passé pour certains au Panthéon du bar



## silkamente

Ciao a tutti,
ho difficoltà a capire questa frase dal francese: "Dès les XIXe siècle, nos aïeux s'encanaillent autour de cocktails, passés pour certains au Panthéon du bar".

Grazie per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In che contesto l'hai letta?
TU come la tradurresti?


----------



## silkamente

Paulfromitaly said:


> In che contesto l'hai letta?
> TU come la tradurresti?



Si tratta di un libro sui cocktail. Io non ho grandi idee di traduzione, perché non riesco a capire il significato di "s'encanaillent" (il dizionario bilingue larousse riporta "incanaglirsi" e non riesco a trovare altre accezioni). La seconda parte la tradurrei "cocktail, entrati in alcuni casi a far parte dell'Olimpo dei bar", ma penso di non aver proprio capito il senso.

Grazie!


----------



## Fooler

Ciao, in rete ci sono diverse traduzioni per il verbo _s’encanailler_. Bisognerebbe forse avere qualche frase prima o dopo di quella da te citata anche perché non riuscirei a darne un senso. Comunque la traduzione del verbo vale anche per _sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo, combinarne parecchie, divertirsi (spassarsela) vivere nei bassi fondi. _I nostri avi......


----------



## silkamente

Ciao, grazie mille! La frase prima è "Les cocktails au whisky sont loin d'être une nouveauté:", poi non ci sono altre frasi, perché è un box a sé stante. Grazie per il tuo aiuto!


----------



## Fooler

Ci provo ma prendila con le pinze e attendi madrelingua
I cocktail al whiskey sono ben lungi ad essere una novità. Dal 19 secolo I nostri avi volevano/vollero sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo con altri cocktail, alcuni dei quali sono entrati a far parte dell’Olimpo dei bars. 

Se può darti un senso....


----------



## silkamente

Grazie davvero, anche la versione a cui sono arrivata nel frattempo con il tuo aiuto su "encanailler" è molto simile, solo che avrei inteso "pour certains" come "secondo alcuni".

Grazie mille!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao, mi sembra che avete ben capito. 
"volevano/vollero sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo" va bene, anche se manca l'idea di _scadimento _sottintesa in "s'encanailler". Condivido l'opinione di Fooler, penso che "cocktails, passés pour certains"  significa "cocktails, alcuni dei quali sono entrati a far parte dell’Olimpo dei bars. " Ma la scelta di Silkamente non è impossibile. Anche in francese è ambiguo.
Salute ! Non dimenticare "di gustare con moderazione"


----------



## silkamente

Grazie mille!


----------

